# HELP my 50D does not work in creative modes with the 50mm 1.8 lens



## MissyW72 (Sep 10, 2011)

So I just bought the 50mm 1.8 canon lens and I can only get it to work in auto (YUCK) or in C1 and C2. I usually only shoot in full manual. I updated my firmware thinking maybe that was the problem but still nothing. When I press the shutter it acts like it's going to take the picture, but takes forever (haven't timed it but it's taking at least 20 seconds) and when it's all done there is still no picture. When I do take the picture in C1, C2 or auto it's quick and sharp. I don't know anything about C1 or C2 modes and don't really want to have to switch between modes because of the lens.


PS. I just tried a known lens that worked before and now I'm having the same problem with it too.

Any help or suggestions would be awesome! Thanks in advance

Missy


----------



## MissyW72 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok so I figured out the problem. Maybe this post will be of use to somebody in the future. I had to go threw all my settings to figure it out, but I had my mirror locked up. Which makes sense since my last session with my camera was a low light situation.


----------



## Overread (Sep 10, 2011)

Just to add the C1 and C2 modes are not creative modes, but custom modes. Check the manual for how to configure them, in short you can set them to any more (auto, which is what they are on by default, aperture, shutter priority, manual) and adjust all the custom settings (menu options, AF mode, saving option even the auto editing options if you want) so that you've 2 modes ideally setup for common situations.


----------



## MissyW72 (Sep 10, 2011)

Cool thanks, I never touch them since I shoot in manual, it's easier to just stay there, I know where everything is and how to move around in it, but I'll look into it cause that might be of use at some point or another.


----------



## Overread (Sep 10, 2011)

You can easily set the custom modes to be manual mode as well - it would be of use if you have a set of custom controls that you use in a certain situation that you otherwise have no need of in regular shooting.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 12, 2011)

For example, you could have C1 set to have 'mirror lock up' activated, and whatever else you want.  Then, when shooting in those situation, just click it over to C1.  Then, when you go back to Manual mode, you don't have to worry about resetting the custom function for MLU.


----------

